# Another new box turtle.



## Benjamin (Feb 11, 2012)

I got another large pair of these cistoclemys picturata also. This species was just discovered to still exist in the wild last year. Up until then it was known only from the markets, and hadn't been seen there since about 2004.


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 11, 2012)

What a sweet face...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks happy!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 11, 2012)

I read the article on these - amazing find. And also amazing that for so long, no one even knew what the home range was. Have to give a lot of credit to those that scour the markets for finds like this and do all the hard bureaucratic work to set up assurance colonies of these animals. Hats off to you as well, I hope you have the best of luck with them!


----------



## terryo (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm speechless! These are amazing animals and you are so lucky to have them.


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 11, 2012)

oh that face...it looks so kissable!!!(if ya dare..lol).....mesmerizing!


----------



## Redstrike (Feb 11, 2012)

What a face! Congratulations, hope you have a blast!


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 12, 2012)

Cute face!!


----------



## hoodiemonk (Feb 12, 2012)

Handsome little guy.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope my original pair from 2008 produces some ova this year. The female did nest in 2009 though the eggs were not viable.


----------



## terryo (Feb 17, 2012)

Should we get in line for a hatchling?


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 17, 2012)

terryo said:


> Should we get in line for a hatchling?



I was just thinking that!...these little boxies are so cute!


----------



## terryo (Feb 17, 2012)

Cute??? These little Box Turtles can't be found anywhere.....I'm saving my change now.


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 17, 2012)

terryo said:


> Cute??? These little Box Turtles can't be found anywhere.....I'm saving my change now.




wow I wasn't aware that they were so rare..Although I have to admit I haven't seen them before, not that that means anything..lol...I hope eggs come and hatch...are these type almost extinct?..( idk)
are they chinese box turtles?..or what??


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 17, 2012)

jojodesca said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > Cute??? These little Box Turtles can't be found anywhere.....I'm saving my change now.
> ...


 They are often called flowerback box turtles. Little more than a decade ago large numbers were available very cheap. Most of these did not survive captivity. Look up Asian turtle crisis.


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 17, 2012)

Benjamin said:


> jojodesca said:
> 
> 
> > terryo said:
> ...



thankks!..i'll look them up.....hope you get a good clutch soon

http://www.turtlepuddle.org/cuora/galbinifrons.html


----------



## terryo (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm thinking if raised from a hatchling, in a heavily planted vivarium, with some moist leaf litter.......hmmmm. Let me know when you have any hatchlings for sale.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 18, 2012)

terryo said:


> I'm thinking if raised from a hatchling, in a heavily planted vivarium, with some moist leaf litter.......hmmmm. Let me know when you have any hatchlings for sale.







The C.bouretti do well as you decribe. I had a hard time letting this guy go to his new home last month. 
I'll let you know when I have any surplus. The first 3 go to another assurance colony, so it likely will give you time to save.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 18, 2012)

What an amazing face!!! Why don't you give some information to those of us who don't know anything about this species of box turtles???


----------



## ada caro (Feb 18, 2012)

So cute congrats.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 18, 2012)

maggie3fan said:


> What an amazing face!!! Why don't you give some information to those of us who don't know anything about this species of box turtles???








These box turtles come from SE Asia. They have been heavily exploited for live food market in China since the mid 1990's. Large numbers were imported into the US during this time as well. These arrived in very poor condition, and mortality was extreme. They would have spent long periods of time crammed together without food or water. Cross contamination also contributed to their demise. 
Animals that survive in captivity these days have undergone major medical support, some for several years. Once healthy their husbandry is almost identical to our native box turtles here in the US.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow he has a beautiful face, I think I'm in love


----------

